# Cat still tries to nurse at 1.5 years old!



## Samantha (May 27, 2004)

My cat Chewy has a very annoying habit where she tries to nurse on my shirt. She tries to do it constantly. If i pet her, she does it, and it makes me almost not want to. 

She will nurse to the point that my shirt is soaked from her slobber. Has anyone ever heard of this? I have no idea how to break her of it!

Maybe it is because I raised her and her brothers and she thinks i am her mommy? How would a momma cat stop it's child from trying to nurse?


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

She would push it away, growl maybe and give it a swat, or if the are very persistant she will walk away herself.
vienna got really grumpy during weaning because smeagle would still try to suckle at 7 months old. In the end when ever smeagle even went near vienna she growled at her as if to say dont even come near me.


----------



## Samantha (May 27, 2004)

Awww.... am i gonna have to growl at my baby! Maybe if i hadn't weined them so late i wouldn't be having this problem!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Well people have very different opinions on that.
Some say they do it because they have been weaned too early. but from personal experince of keeping 3 of viennas kittens who still milk tread and try to to the sly suckle at nearly a year old it cant be (in their case maybe) being weaned to early!


----------



## Samantha (May 27, 2004)

Well, i weaned mine at 5 weeks, and my vet was stunned that i had waited so long. Pete used to have a habit of nursing on fingers, but has since gotten over. But i can't seem to break Chewy of it! She has gotten to the point where she will even do it to strangers when they pet her.


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

Kittens nurse for about 10-12 weeks but they should be introduced to dry kitten food at about 4-5 weeks old. 

They say cats will continue to try and nurse as they are older due to seperation anxiety. Could mean they were pulled too early from their mother or that they have anxiety issues such as not liking another cat in the house or other needs not being met.


----------

